# Sharing is caring....



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky finally decided that she would share her bed with Duncan after all. But, not a lot....just a little....:biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

How very magnanimous of Lucky! Duncan needs to EARN his fluffy pillow time!


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

That just made me crack up! Love it!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

HOLY COW!!! Duncan is HUGE! And HANDSOME!!! Cute picture :wink:


----------

